# The Best Gaggia Machine?



## JT1990 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello,

I'm debating a Gaggia home-machine purchase and was hoping for some help in choosing which one, you all seem to be very knowledgeable in this!









I really like the look of the Gaggia Espresso Cubika Plus RI8151/60 and the Gaggia RI8327/01Gran Gaggia Prestige but am unsure of the power of the steam wand and how good the pour is as haven't used a Gaggia before (I've heard they're one of the best types of home machine to get). My budget is around £150 max.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you looked at the Gaggia Classic - it's got a long pedigree and is a great intro machine. Best bet is to look for one on Amazon Warehouse deals - they come up quite regularly and within your budget.


----------



## JT1990 (Apr 12, 2013)

I do love the look of the Gaggia Classic but it's a little out of my budget (not currently being in a sale) - do you think it's worth paying the extra for it compared to the Cubika and Gran Gaggia Prestige?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

JT1990 said:


> I do love the look of the Gaggia Classic but it's a little out of my budget (not currently being in a sale) - do you think it's worth paying the extra for it compared to the Cubika and Gran Gaggia Prestige?


Probably worth waiting if you can, they seem to come up quite regularly (days/weeks rather than months).


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

I had a cubika plus for about a year, until I got the classic in February. .. Definately wait for a classic, there is a big difference in build quality and functionality.

Amazon often have them cheap in the warehouse section, £127 Ish.


----------



## JT1990 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks both. Am I right in thinking they take a 58mm tamper?


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Classic does, cubika plus doesn't.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm in complete agreement with these guys. I was in the same predicament see below url, If you can get a warehouse deal it's a no brainer.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8622-Fitting-Gran-Gaggia-Prestige-with-a-non-Pressurised-Portafilter


----------



## sup3rdup3r (Jan 14, 2013)

check ebay as one of the posters on here as some classics on at the minute

Item number: 400463812082


----------



## LouM (Mar 30, 2013)

I picked up a classic from Amazon Warehouse for £96 inc postage - brand new machine, all the original seals were on the box, just the top edge of the box was damaged very slightly, I definitely recommend buying from there.

I think that they have them listed for £103, but there was a promo discount last week.


----------



## JT1990 (Apr 12, 2013)

sup3rdup3r said:


> check ebay as one of the posters on here as some classics on at the minute
> 
> Item number: 400463812082


Could you link me please? I don't think I can find what you're saying.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I will have a Classic for sale shortly, it's currently at my Parents' house so will try and get some details as & when. PM me if interested.


----------



## sup3rdup3r (Jan 14, 2013)

JT1990 said:


> Could you link me please? I don't think I can find what you're saying.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400463812082?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

there you go


----------



## JT1990 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ah, thank you very much - I can't pick up though unfortunately.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

You can pay P&P and have it delivered??

Just take it into account when bidding


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Got my Gaggia Classic from Amazon warehouse for £90. It was brand new, still factory sealed in box. Only damage was a minor damage to the box.

In fact the damage to the box was so minor that I am suspicious that these Amazon 'warehouse' deals are really legitimate seconds and its just a sales tactic. Still, very happy with it and a great price is a great price.


----------

